# Equipment SAFETY tips: The Vise



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Safety in the shop tips for the …...

What are some tips to work safely on and around a vise?



(See all SAFETY TIP GATEWAYS here)


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess I'll go first although I can't think of many safety issues with a vise…

Don't overtighten. Don't clamp just one side(racking), add a spacer to the other side. I don't know if thats a safety issue but it can ruin your vice.

Watch your fingers and other appendages  when tightening.


----------

